# translate Norwegian news article for CreatureCraft descent?



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone able to translate Norwegian newspaper for CreatureCraft descent?

http://www.helgeland-arbeiderblad.no/sport/article1698014.ece

d


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Og ble med Båten!!! :shock:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You said it, Dan!


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Here's a couple websites that actually do Norwegian to English. I tried them but it seems their servers can't handle many requests at once and I ran out of time to play with it. Good luck and please post if you can get it to work, the pictures make the article look interesting.

http://www.translationbooth.com/tb/aojb/Tpl/freeTranslation/international.html

http://www.worldlanguage.com/Translation.htm


----------

